#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-01
<RaymondX> test
<RaymondX> anyone here?
<kidsodateless> yeah 
<RaymondX> hi
<RaymondX> you've seen jucato? i havent seen him for a while
<kidsodateless> @seen Jucato
<butiki> kidsodateless: Jucato was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 41 weeks, 2 days, 15 hours, 19 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <Jucato> I'll be in palawan by then :P
<afriend> @seen kidsodateless
<butiki> afriend: kidsodateless was last seen in #ubuntu-ph 2 hours, 56 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <kidsodateless> @seen Jucato
<cyberjames> @seen jon3rd
<butiki> cyberjames: I have not seen jon3rd.
<zakame> @seen shit
<butiki> zakame: I have not seen shit.
<zakame> cool
<RaymondX> what poop?
<Terminus> that's good shit. XD
<SamhainXIII> Pagasa says rain in our area's pouring at 6-15mm/hour. Siyet, sana hindi maipon ang tubig. Izkery!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-02
<RaymondX> I have a network manager problem,  when i select "shared to other computers" I can ssh into the other pc but i cant access internet from it
<_guy_linux> my xp is beginning to lag when booting and shutting down so i finally decided to install ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS on a partition, instead of just liveUSB or Wubi. The system is fast when installed on the HD...
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-03
<Craw^> hello
<Craw^> Ngayon lang ba down ang ubuntu-ph.org?
<Craw^> Knightlust
<Igorots> Craw^: yes?
<Igorots> sorry, was busy a while back
<Craw^> No problem. Was just browsing through your blog kanina :P
<Igorots> yeah, find anything interesting?
<Craw^> I'll continue reading tomorrow :)
<Igorots> hehe, thanks for visiting, but i doubt you'll find something useful there.
<Craw^> I'm a newbie so I'm sure I'll learn something :D
<Craw^> Talk to you tomorrow.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-04
<scriptwarlock> ping lahat
<Terminus> hello scriptwarlock 
<scriptwarlock> hako
<scriptwarlock> halo*
<scriptwarlock> ang aga ko for meeting
<scriptwarlock> test
<Terminus> there's a meeting
<Terminus> ?
<scriptwarlock> sabi ni zak pero 3pm pa daw or 4
<Terminus> i see...
<scriptwarlock> hmm parang di ko maabutan ang meeting
<scriptwarlock> sir terminus meron ka bang idea regarding the certificates sa ubuntu regarding sa seminars
<kidsodateless> all, magandang hapon
<scriptwarlock> gud afternun
<Terminus> scriptwarlock: you mean a certificate sanctioned by canonical? no idea.
<scriptwarlock> yes
<scriptwarlock> i'll ask zak na lang
<Terminus> scriptwarlock: the only one i know of is the certification exam canonical has in partnership with LPI.
<scriptwarlock> i know that one
<scriptwarlock> di na talaga kaya sa oras gonna go guys post na lang logs sa meeting
<Craw^> Hello
<JonDoblados> hi..did the meeting go as scheduled at 3pm?
<Craw^> He left, but no lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-06
<arscariosus> nakaka adik nga urban terror
<arscariosus> WAHAHAHA
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-07
<kidsodateless> good morning, all
<kidsodateless> hello, zakame
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-30
<mykromo> hi guys
<mykromo> :D
 * zeroseven0183 sees Jucato and bows down to him
<zeroseven0183> Lord Jucato, all worthy! How may I serve you!
 * Jucato sees Jucato and also bows down to him
<Jucato> wait, whois Jucato?
<zeroseven0183> sudo apt-get coffee-for-Jucato
<zeroseven0183> Kamusta?
<Jucato> eto nagkakandarapa mag aral ng Java/Android at QML hahaha
<zeroseven0183> Wowz
<zeroseven0183> that's good
<zeroseven0183> self study?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> mahal magpaturo hehe
<zeroseven0183> Sabagay
<zeroseven0183> So sa bahay ka lang?
<zeroseven0183> Or sa labas ng bahay?
<Jucato> sa loob. walang saksakan sa labas ng bahay e
<zeroseven0183> Kailan ka pa nag-aral mag Java/Android/QML something?
<Jucato> um ... ung QML kasi medyo bago lang sa Qt. Qt (C++ app framework/library) medyo alam ko na pero hindi pa ako ganun talaga kagaling. hindi ko pa talaga alam ung QML. ung Android, ngayon pa lang mag seseryoso talaga
<zeroseven0183> Ang dami mo nang alam
<zeroseven0183> Talagang luluhudan ka na ng mga tao
<Jucato> hahah wala pa ako sa kalingkingan ng mga talagang karapat-dapat luhuran
<Jucato> mga tipong tulad ni zakame, rjian, etc
<zeroseven0183> rjian sevilla?
<zeroseven0183> Kasama namin sya sa Zamboanga last May
<Jucato> hehe yeah. idol kong taga mozilla :D
<Jucato> tagal na kami nagkukulitan dati dito at sa YM. pero last year ko lang sya na meet sa SFD celebration sa UST
<zeroseven0183> Mga hardcore dev
<zeroseven0183> Ako kasi chatter lang
<Jucato> haha mas hardcore ata sya kaysa sakin :P
<Jucato> lurker/dreamer lang ako
<zeroseven0183> Ayun oh humble
<zeroseven0183> hahaha wait lang
<zakame> nani?
<Jucato> konbanwa zakame-sama :P
<Terminus> ohai
<Jucato> yo Terminus!
<Jucato> hehe nawala si zakame nabati lang
<Terminus> Jucato: well, he's back now. =)
<Jucato> and gone againe :P
<Jucato> good night!
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-31
<mykromo> may nagmamasid ba dyan?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-01
 * jmibanez yawns
<Jucato> and out comes butiki!!
<Jucato> >:)
<jmibanez> wala si butiki :P
<Jucato> RIP na sya :)
<Jucato> taga gawa ng kape at taga kuha ng dyaryo ng channel dati hahaha
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-02
<wers> balita mga kapatid?
<Jucato> belated happy :)
<wers> Jucato: thanks bro! :)
<Jucato> heh musta na? musta ang mozilla ph? :)
<wers> ayos ayos. also planning stuff for SFD :D 
<Jucato> baguio ka uli this year?
<wers> if matuloy, Visayas State U in Tacloban :)
<Jucato> wow grabe :)
<Jucato> ewan ko kung rjian sa ust uli
<wers> sa UST ka ba nagpunta last year?
<Jucato> 2 years in a row na ata
<Jucato> or was it UP the other year? 
<Jucato> heheh yeah last year sa UST, sa wakas nagkita na kami ni rj ian in person
<RaymondX> test
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-04
<Jucato> aba wala si zak
<zeroseven0183> aba nandito si Jucato!
<Jucato> oo nga e.
<Jucato> milagro no?
<zeroseven0183> No brader, it's coat saver
<Jucato> hahaha
<romski> hello po :D
<romski> ask ko lang po kung pwede po ba tong gagawin ko:
<romski> instead na magpapamail ako ng 12.04 CD (which I think di na nagyayari ngayon), I will only download Ubuntu 12.04, print the CD label and case from ubuntu site, and it is only for my own use and collection. Will I violate any rules? Or is it safe? (please email me at prince_jroms@yahoo.com) thanks. I am not online here always. 
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-05
<Jucato> zakame, Knightlust: <romski> instead na magpapamail ako ng 12.04 CD (which I think di na nagyayari ngayon), I will only download Ubuntu 12.04, print the CD label and case from ubuntu site, and it is only for my own use and collection. Will I violate any rules? Or is it safe? (please email me at prince_jroms@yahoo.com) thanks. I am not online here always. 
<Knightlust> Jucato: has come back to the dark side. bwahahahaha!
<Knightlust> i'll fire up a quick email, thanks Jucato.
<Jucato> Knightlust: windows? :P
<Knightlust> ubunttog
<Jucato> Knightlust: hehe I jsut remembered that I had certain "responsibilities" in here :)
<Knightlust> heh, what's your latest commit pala to kde?
<Knightlust> been out of touch lately, bare have the time to read foss news
<Knightlust> especially this week after typhoon gener
<Jucato> Knightlust: just a fix in konversation. simple lang. nothing huge
<Jucato> musta nga pala kayo dyan? hard hit ang norte
<Knightlust> just a fix? nothing huge? yeah, right. dude, that's kde
<Knightlust> ok lang, wala minimal floodings, minimal landslides
<Knightlust> pero grabe power outages, daming galit
<Knightlust> 'nyeta sila
<Knightlust> hehehehe
<Jucato> lam mo mula nung nagwork ka sa beneco at naririnig ko mga kwento mo, I started to look at electricity providers (like meralco) in a more understanding way :)
<Jucato> lalo na pag may bagyo, syempre naman hindi nila kontrolado lahat un hehe
<Knightlust> hehehe, malakas impluwensya ko sa yo ah.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> sinabi mo pa
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> teka lunch muna kami
<Knightlust> ayt, ayt!
<Knightlust> talk to you later dude!
<Jucato> ingats! kamustahan later :)
<Jucato> long time no talk e
<Knightlust> later!
#ubuntu-ph 2013-07-30
<rstacruz-> :)
<epal> hands down to the great rstacruz- :D
#ubuntu-ph 2019-08-01
<Troy2> anyone?
